# Kislev!!!



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey who still remembers kilsev?
Here in Aus we don't got no more kislev.
Do they still have em in the UK?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I recently won Tsar Boris in a painting comp. The book still exists but it's not tournament legal. It wasn't competitive to start off with anyway.

I tried looking online but there's nothing there so I assume they've now been completely pulled.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I love the fluff the models are generally good but I could never write a theoretically(sp) good army list.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah i've converted all my models into 40k and Tsar Boris as a mallues inquisitor lord.
I heard they still sold em in the uk, so its all wrong eh?
Hmm gotta kill the bastard that told me.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

CommissarHorn said:


> Hey who still remembers kilsev?
> Here in Aus we don't got no more kislev.
> Do they still have em in the UK?


I got some free when I put my order in for Tigurius, and I was looking at the "Army Book" through the GW site. They are pretty good models!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the models are really good but never made enough money for gw so were let die i use them in my dogs of war army just to keep them going


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Yet another thing GW has scraped because they are whangs!!


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

they have discontinued the stock but shops give the models out for th 25th birthday iv got a 2k force for free downstairs


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

aw bloody awesome


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

the kislevites were pretty cool

as you say a lot horn im surprised they havent scrapped Dark Eldar

hope they dont *cough*they're the best*cough*

truth isnt bragging


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I must admit I prefered it when they where just allies to the Empire book, gave a reason to take them. But as Dogs of War they seemed to have died a death, was a shame as I always liked the winged Lancers. 

Although you'd never take them now in an Empire army over the other rare choices, tbh if GW wants Dogs of War to contine in any kind of fashion they really need to re-evaulate them as they're own rarities. I'd imagine many more would be seen in folks armies if some of the standard units where Special, but as rare they are typically up against too much good stuff. I mean whos gonna take Vesperos Vendetta in any army other than a Dogs of War based one, although make em special.. and I might consider it. That sums up most DoW choices tbh.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Kislve was not really designed to be a competetive force but as an allied list and as this it worked really well. The rules are still vallied but not useable at Games workshop events. 
However I do have fond memories of using them i a large sige game me Ancient Tiel' a fier and a couple of other good mates player recreating the sige of praag from the book beast slayer. it took place using around 8000 points of chaos troops besieging a 4000 point empire and slayer army. we used the kislev book to represent a 500 or so point releief force that came in on a randomly generated turn as occured in the book. the game was amazing and a lot fun. one of the most notable points was when the kislivites turnede up and half of the chaos army turned to meet them, making me and ancient very happy as it took the pressure off our besieged armty and won us the game. Also a lowly lv 2 wizzard killed about 3 times its own point in the battle where a supped up lv4 wizzard representing max schriber didnt get a spell of and was torn apart by furies (well the dice gods are fickle).


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

The kislevite models are definantly some of the coolest out there. They had character, and thats more then can be said for most races in the game. You've just seen them all to much, but even a small kislev force holds a bit of "Hey that's neat, haven't seen that before". If GW could make a decent list, I'm sure that they could sell a few models. After all, who could refuse a staff member pushing a guy with a fuzzy hat under your nose:angel:?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

GW keep making really cool russian looking models and before we can blink take em away. Valhallans better be coming back. 
sucks cause I can't find Kislev anywhere! Man, shouldve bought more while had the chance. But they make awesome 40k models.
Pavlov's Terek White Bears!

Any one willing to sell em...or give em away?


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

The Valhallans were cool models, they were all metal weren't they? It is a shame that GW is pulling back all the models with character. It's what makes them different, whatever the rules.


----------

